#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Νέα έκδοση

## Xάρης

Ήδη από τις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010 κυκλοφορεί νέα έκδοση του Fespa EC (Master), η *5.0.0.46*.

Οι αλλαγές, προσθήκες ή/και βελτιώσεις, είναι οι παρακάτω όπως διαβάζουμε κι *ΕΔΩ*:

Με την εντολή των παραγωγών «Όλοι οι όροφοι» υπολογίζονται επιπλέον και τα αδρανειακά χαρακτηριστικά των μελών του κτηρίου.Βελτιώθηκε η αυτόματη λειτουργία αναγνώρισης του υπερανοίγματος, ώστε ένα υπεράνοιγμα να περιλαμβάνει δοκούς ίδιου είδους. Π.χ. δεν αναγνωρίζεται ως ενιαία μια δοκός που έχει ένα τμήμα της τοίχωμα υπογείου και το άλλο κανονική δοκό.Με την αλλαγή αντισεισμικού κανονισμού επιλέγεται αυτόματα ο συμβατός κανονισμός σκυροδέματος και τούμπαλιν.
Όσοι λοιπόν έχουν αγοράσει την έκδοση EC με τους Ευρωκώδικες, μπορούν να την κατεβάσουν:

Οι κάτοχοι του Fespa EC μόνο από *ΕΔΩ*Οι κάτοχοι του Master από *ΕΔΩ*

----------

